# Progetto Pinarello Vuelta Team Banesto NOS



## rhauft

I picked up this very rare 1997/8 Pinarello Vuelta Team Banesto frameset from a dealer in Madrid Spain. What makes it special to me is that its a 'team' bike, not a 'replica' complete with toptube number tab and has a all the chrome of a deluxe frameset - very unique and rare. It's NOS (new old stock) and arrived in perfect showroom condition. I'm a long time Pinaphile and she will make a nice addition to my collection.

Build:
1997/8 Pinarello Vuelta Team Banesto frameset (NOS) 59cm
1st generation Record/Chorus 10
Cinelli Criterium bar
Cinelli stem
Record hubs on Mavic Open Pros
Selle Italia Flite ti saddle on Record ti post


----------



## zacolnago

Oh wow. That is dream bike material right there. Looks like its my size too 

Congrats on a stunning bike.


----------



## carbonite

Daaaaaang....Cousin! I cant even handle looking at that unit! That is Bike Porn to the highest degree! That is one SWEET rig. Congrats on the score. That paint scheme is Beautiful!


----------



## Sebastionmerckx

That's just amazing. I mean really, holy sh**.


----------



## LePatron

OMG, it really doesn't get any better than that. I'd almost be afraid of riding it. Absolutely amazing. Congratulations.


----------



## kbwh

Super pretty, congratulations! Silver Open Pros with old logo Veloflex Pavés are so right on this build. 

Nitpick: I am a bit unsure about the color matching of the saddle, bars and hoods. The hoods are picking up the pearl of the frame quite nicely, but the tape becomes too white and the saddle too off white. Disclaimer: I'm looking at pictures.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Wow.....that is one beautiful bike....well done


----------



## nickillus

I want it.


----------



## brewster

Major score. That is a classic. Is that Oria tubing? They moved to that in the later years. It looks great with the silver campy. I'm glad to see these NOS frames saved from a closet somewhere and built and put out on the road. :thumbsup:


----------



## rhauft

kbwh said:


> Super pretty, congratulations! Silver Open Pros with old logo Veloflex Pavés are so right on this build.
> 
> Nitpick: I am a bit unsure about the color matching of the saddle, bars and hoods. The hoods are picking up the pearl of the frame quite nicely, but the tape becomes too white and the saddle too off white. Disclaimer: I'm looking at pictures.


Well, thanks kb, as for the 'white' saddle, it's NOS and showing a bit of its age. The bar tape will take care of it's self after a couple of winter test rides...


----------



## rhauft

brewster said:


> Major score. That is a classic. Is that Oria tubing? They moved to that in the later years. It looks great with the silver campy. I'm glad to see these NOS frames saved from a closet somewhere and built and put out on the road. :thumbsup:


Thanks brewster, tubes are ARX 18 MCDV 6HT which I believe is Pinarello proprietary tubing supplied by Dedacciai.


----------



## merckxman

Fantastic!


----------



## raymonda

Oh man, I messed my screen!!!!!! A Regal would look great on the end of that post!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kuma601

BEAUTIFUL...nice find!!!
Enjoy.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

The fork crown is really nice. So much more artistic than a carbon blob.That's a pretty nice bottom bracket casting as well. Those are unique touches you just don't see on modern bikes.


----------



## nayr497

Beautiful!

It both amazes me and keeps me up at night to think that there are frames this stunning just sitting in storage somewhere in the world. They are too beautiful to be kept stored!

Really like the colors and the build. To me, nothing is as sharp looking as thin-tubed steel bikes with low profile wheels.


----------



## stelvio1925

Congratulations on an amazing build! You're one lucky rider to find the frame in such condition. Kudos on the choice of components. Enjoy


----------



## Richard

Absolutely stunning. I didn't realize that Pinarello was still crafting lugged steel as late as 97/98.


----------



## meat

The number tab reminds me of when I was coaching juniors back in the 90's. One of them ended up with a 7-11 Merckx that was sitting in their warehouse for a while. It was a nice bike and he still rides it 20 years later.


----------



## jet sanchEz

Sweet bike, you've done a great job putting this beauty together. How did you find the dealer?


----------



## rhauft

jet sanchEz said:


> Sweet bike, you've done a great job putting this beauty together. How did you find the dealer?


The bay of e

Vintage Bicycle Parts


----------



## ronW87

Any chance it was built by Dario Pegoretti?


----------



## fourthgrace

*Pinarello Banesto*

Great looking bike-thought I'd share my 1993 in white Banesto colour scheme too. Still a great ride.


----------



## pigpen

fourthgrace said:


> Great looking bike-thought I'd share my 1993 in white Banesto colour scheme too. Still a great ride.


Nice bike, ntresteing fork, do tell.

To OP. Very well done build. Appears the front wheel is laced radial. Campy thinks that is a bad idea, warranty void.


----------



## fourthgrace

Mavic Cosmic Wheels- as standard as far as I know. Warranty long since passed and still running true! They were Mavic's equivalent to Campy Shamals and other deep section wheels
Fork is Kinesis Aero-don't see many of these around now.


----------



## OperaLover

Great bike! Please fix the front QR! It's on the worng side.


----------



## High Gear

Super nice build. Great find on the frame too. I would love to see a set of vintage silver Shamal wheels on her. Miguel would be proud!


----------



## Phaseshift

rhauft said:


> I picked up this very rare 1997/8 Pinarello Vuelta Team Banesto frameset from a dealer in Madrid Spain. What makes it special to me is that its a 'team' bike, not a 'replica' complete with toptube number tab and has a all the chrome of a deluxe frameset - very unique and rare. It's NOS (new old stock) and arrived in perfect showroom condition. I'm a long time Pinaphile and she will make a nice addition to my collection.
> 
> Build:
> 1997/8 Pinarello Vuelta Team Banesto frameset (NOS) 59cm
> 1st generation Record/Chorus 10
> Cinelli Criterium bar
> Cinelli stem
> Record hubs on Mavic Open Pros
> Selle Italia Flite ti saddle on Record ti post


wow! How did you get it over here? Did you know the seller personally? If you don't mind me asking how much was it?


----------



## boneman

*Stunning!*

That is an outstanding frame and build!


----------



## Vintageparts_1978

*Hello Everybody*

Hi my name is Emilio Plaza im Vintageparts_1978 ebay seller

Im from Spain (Madrid)

I have Pinarello dogma2 with campagnolo Electronic

I have many frame and parts from Banesto Team and other

I have many Pinarello in Steel from diferents years

my ebay shop is:

Vintage Bicycle Parts

ask any doubt you have


----------



## Pacer1

That bike should be hung on the wall. It's like fine art.


----------



## davcruz

Vintageparts_1978 said:


> Hi my name is Emilio Plaza im Vintageparts_1978 ebay seller
> 
> Im from Spain (Madrid)
> 
> I have Pinarello dogma2 with campagnolo Electronic
> 
> I have many frame and parts from Banesto Team and other
> 
> I have many Pinarello in Steel from diferents years
> 
> my ebay shop is:
> 
> Vintage Bicycle Parts
> 
> ask any doubt you have


SPAMMER WTF!!:mad2:


----------



## fourthgrace

Nice parts/frames just rediculously overpriced!


----------



## Vintageparts_1978

Hi maybe you can found this type of this frames in other places or nottt


----------



## davcruz

Vintageparts_1978 said:


> Hi maybe you can found this type of this frames in other places or nottt


Maybe you can go spam some other places. :idea:


----------



## Bill Bikie

*Too large for you?*

I'd hang the frame on my wall because it would be too large for me. It looks too large for you. The give-away is the stem, which looks more appropriate for a 55-56cm frame. The setup looks out of proportion. This looks like a 60cm frame and suitable for Indurain. How tall are you?


----------



## fourthgrace

Found this at a car boot the other day going for a few £....any suggestions on how to finish it?


----------



## Pacer1

That is a very nice frame. If you keep the build it will retain all the classics beauty of the bike. Please post pictures when it's completed.


----------



## davcruz

fourthgrace said:


> Found this at a car boot the other day going for a few £....any suggestions on how to finish it?


The best finish would be into a nice box and sent to me. :thumbsup: Gorgeous frame sir, what amount of pounds did you pay if you don't mind?


----------



## fourthgrace

Hi Davcruz

Didn't really find it a car boot- just wanted to wind-up the spammer! Planning to build this beauty up with a 2010 Campagnolo Centaur 10 speed all silver alloy groupset (before they went power torque and dumbed -down the brake calipers) so that I can swap wheels around with 2 other 10 speed bikes. 

Wheels were a nice find too- FRM hubs on Ambrosio rims, 32 spoke tubs. I have a NOS Selcof Titanio post and am now looking for a Cinelli Ti 110mm Grammo stem. Bars of Choice will be Deda 215 round bend. If anyone has these for sale let me know. Saddle will be either a Selle Italia Titanium Flite or a Selle SLK which I have ready.


----------



## davcruz

Great job on the spammer, you fooled me too. Sounds like a nice build you have planned, very similar to what I am planning for my 1990 Concorde. I am still looking for bars though, you have any info on those Deda bars you mentioned? I assume they are silver?


----------



## fourthgrace

Nice bikes the Concorde esp in the PDM colours. What tubing is yours? The Deda 215 bars are shallow traditional bend in a silver anodised finish (would have preferred shiny, but weight at actual of 235g is better than most) . I've just ordered mine from Shiny Bikes. I already have an anatomic set in black which are nice to use, but a little narrow for me, so I'm upping to 44 outside to outside for these.


----------



## davcruz

I am going to look for those Deda bars. Mine is a PDM frame in Columbus CrMor. My understanding of tube sets is infantile but I think the CrMor is similar to the earlier SL tube set although I could be very wrong. I built the frame up with Shimano 10 speed and put a couple of miles on it to be sure I liked the ride and I was very pleased with the tube set.


----------



## Baker325

Looks great


----------



## tott

that is a BEAUTIFUL frame. love it


----------



## High Gear

Vintageparts_1978 said:


> Hi my name is Emilio Plaza im Vintageparts_1978 ebay seller
> 
> Im from Spain (Madrid)
> 
> I have Pinarello dogma2 with campagnolo Electronic
> 
> I have many frame and parts from Banesto Team and other
> 
> I have many Pinarello in Steel from diferents years
> 
> my ebay shop is:
> 
> Vintage Bicycle Parts
> 
> ask any doubt you have


No spammer here. I believe this is the candyman that sold the frame. Wow, look at the semi-vintage stuff this guy has. How?...Why?....Who cares. This is the man. vintageparts 1978 | eBay


----------



## Vintageparts_1978

Hi everybody

I have this nice stuff because i was racing in under 23 in Banesto Team and also i have very good contacts

in Pro Teams like In Kelme Festina Once and now movistar

Regards Emilio


----------



## davcruz

He has tons of nice things for sale but his 3 posts here have been to sell them, so in my book it is spam, and very expensive spam.


----------



## Vintageparts_1978

Sorry David this means jealousy

Regards


----------



## High Gear

davcruz said:


> He has tons of nice things for sale but his 3 posts here have been to sell them, so in my book it is spam, and very expensive spam.


Hey, cut him some slack untill he knows his way around here...


----------



## High Gear

Welcome Emilio, to the best cycling forum on the planet. Look forward to you joining in on the discussions.


----------



## Vintageparts_1978

Hi thks for all


----------



## davcruz

Vintageparts_1978 said:


> Sorry David this means jealousy
> 
> Regards


Not in the least Emilio, I assure you. It means that until your last post you were indeed spamming this forum. If you have something to add to this forum it will be well received by myself, I love vintage bicycles. :thumbsup:


----------

